# Need advice for an S4 2.7T. Whats needed?



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

I have herd about water/meth injection but I have some ?







? Ups?Downs? And what parts etc. are needed to run a safe system


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need advice for an S4 2.7T. Whats needed? (T-Bag)*

Snow Performance has everything you need. They already have a kit for your car:
http://www.snowperformance.net...t=159
This is an expample of what is possible:


















_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:39 PM 12-9-2008_

_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:40 PM 12-9-2008_


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:42 PM 12-9-2008_


----------

